# Toro 20332 Recycler lawn mower



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

pcarlson said:


> I just unboxed a new Toro model 20332 "personal pace" Recycler lawnmower. I filled it with oil, gas, then it started right up. It runs for a few minutes then stops. It won't start again for many more minutes. This cycle repeats itself over and over. Anyone have any idea what might be going on??


Heh,
Been there done that...posted the saga somewhere on here last summer. They lose a ton of money on their warranty. Mine had exact same symptoms as yours. Spent most of the summer in the shop before it was properly diagnosed...which begs the question of how you get your lawm mowed. The problem with miine? Bad gasket...believe it's the one between the carb and engine...Mine was the model 20066...predecessor of the one you have. Seems it's a defect...at least in some of them. Once that was fixed...mine runs pretty decent now. Good luck.


----------



## CHOPS! (May 29, 2011)

So.....
You've installed the new spark plug.
You've installed a new air filter.
You've cleaned the jet on the nut which holds on the carb bowl.
You've tightened the two bolts VERY GENTLY which join the carb with the manifold.
You've made sure the gas tank is clean and has fresh gas.
You've changed the oil and put in the proper SAE 30W oil (20 oz.)....

AND THE MOWER STILL STARTS AND THEN DIES!!???:furious:

DO NOT MELT DOWN JUST YET!:no:

I had this problem and I think I found the formula for the long term fix. If you have the skills and tools to take off the red cover AND the black metal cover which houses the start cord mechanism - here's what you do:

First, take a small wire brush (a 1/2" copper fitting brush works very well)and clean off the magneto surfaces on both the coil and the flywheel. If you don't know where this is, just follow the spark plug wire from the spark plug up to the coil and there it is. There is one surface on the flywheel and three surfaces on the coil.

Secondly, there is a very short black hose leading from the carb to the engine which you cannot get to without removing the black metal cover. This hose comes from the factory without clamps, and from what I could figure out, with age this hose loses vacuum when the engine gets warm and the hose expands slightly. That's why the mower will run fine for a few minutes and then all of a sudden after the hose warms up a little, expands and loses vacuum, the mower does the start and die routine which we all know can drive you nuts.
Get two spring-type hose clamps which are identical to the ones attached from the gas tank to the carb. These are available at Ace hardware for around 40 cents apiece and they are 1/2" O.D. size. PUT THESE CLAMPS ON THE SHORT BLACK HOSE. This is the "secret" ingredient to the long term fix.

Put the covers back on. Don't overtighten the bolts. And get back to work!:thumbup:


----------



## BobonCape (Aug 10, 2011)

*Just one question...*

Chops- Thank you for this information, I think this is my solution. I have removed the plastic top but am unsure how to remove the black metal cover which seems to be held down by rivets rather than screws or bolts. How did you remove and replace the black metal cover ?
Thanks again.
Bob


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Take it back to the retailer and get a different mower, you might need to raise some hell if you have to. Day 1 it won't run I wouldn't put up with that crap.


----------



## CHOPS! (May 29, 2011)

:huh:It has been a while, but from my memory there should be 4 (maybe 3?)screws that hold the black cover on. They screw into the engine block sideways. I think the rivets you are referring to are related to the flywheel/startcord mechanism. You should not have to take that apart. Be sure you don't overtighten and break off any of the mounting screws when you put it back together.

:detective:

Get back to me and let me know how it went. OR If that doesn't help you out - I can take a little more time and physically take mine apart for a more thorough explanation and maybe even post some pics. I know how frustrating it can be - but, ever since I put on the extra clamps everything has run like a kitten.


----------



## CHOPS! (May 29, 2011)

*Whole different animal*

josallTake it back to the retailer and get a different mower, you might need to raise some hell if you have to. Day 1 it won't run I wouldn't put up with that crap.


> Take it back to the retailer and get a different mower, you might need to raise some hell if you have to. Day 1 it won't run I wouldn't put up with that crap


:no:That doesn't apply to this situation,Josall. My problems didn't start until the mower was about 3-4 years old. FYI

I totally agree - if the mower was new or under warranty.

I'm just trying to help out those with mowers out of warranty.


----------

